# feed



## andrewsc (Oct 10, 2013)

i only have 4 chicks. i bought a 50# bag of chick starter. will it lose its freshness before they eat it? do i need to buy another bag or not?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Find out when your feed was milled. If its within the past week, you should be OK until they are ready to move up.

They six months is the absolute max for age. That was is hard to swallow. Feed mills add the minimum daily requirement of vitamins and minerals. Vitamins begin to lose potency from day one, so in six months time there isn't much potency left in the vitamins.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with above post. Look for the mill date. Problem is sometimes feed will sit on the store shelf for a long period of time and by the time you get it it's already almost past the time it should have been used. If you are concerned about freshness you can order your feed from a Miller who mills small portions at a time and will ship to you. This way you are insured the freshest feed each time you order. Believe it or not it's not expensive to buy this way. I buy a USDA certified all organic non GMO (genetic modified organism) non soy feed for 50 pounds of layer it's 27.00 dollars. 25 pounds is 17.00. They have grower two for small chicks. You are always insured the product is fresh because they mill small portions at a time. I order online and have it shipped directly to my door. They ship state wide. Also if you compare ingredients in the feed it will amaze you! Each feed also has vitamins and probotics in it for healthy systems. The feed contains organic field peas and organic wheat organic oats and barely and fish meal with alfalfa flaxseed sea kelp rice bran and wheat middlings and more! If your interested you can take a look at the rest of the ingredients at www.countrysideorganics.com. The company is Countryside organics. Take a look at their website and compare ingredients in the feed. It's a huge difference. I've been very happy with this feed and I know for a fact it's fresh. You might want too give them a try next time you need feed.i think you will be amazed at the difference. And it's all organic and has lots of vitamins and minerals in it. Hope this helps and wish you the best!


----------

